# Special dogs...aka derpfaced wonders



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Every dog has their special moments. Post your derpy dog photos here!



Nagini is SO special. If her head is through, so is her body, right? :clap2:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This is more of a derpbutt. He was very confused when he started to slide off the couch.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is Miss Not-Allowed-On-The-Furniture Esther.









And with her long-suffering friend, Bella.









And, "Are you SURE you don't want me to come with you?"


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

This is Chester getting too excited while playing with his Tuffy...he forgot he was playing with it and just decided to flop around like a derpy fish for a while.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

This position didn't look comfortable to me, but Toby seemed happy... As a bonus, the sheet that Cameron is lying on in the background he stole off of the "clean clothes that haven't been folded and put away yet" pile.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Muggsy always slept like that.

This is him waking up:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Essie. with her version of a WaterPik. Her reaction to running water is not regulation. 










"Not sure what happened here. I was playing with it VERY gently."










"I'd rather be out playing in the snow."


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

DGerry said:


> This is Chester getting too excited while playing with his Tuffy...he forgot he was playing with it and just decided to flop around like a derpy fish for a while.


This is how Watson plays with everything all the time. lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Epic snaggletooth:


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Sam = derpzoi


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for those pictures of Sam! You just put a smile in my day. I love his face in the first one, and the shark hat one is so ridiculous that it's wonderful.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

No derp here...



They're worried that he doesn't know how to dog


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

jade5280 said:


>


OMG THE EARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol I just can't stop smiling. He almost kinda reminds me of a bunny the way he's leaping and the paws I don't know *obviously he doesn't LOOK like a bunny but I just get the vibe*

ETA: or a deer >.> lol


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Derp:



Double Derp:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko is the prince of tiny derps!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Omg this thread is fantastic - PLEASE keep this up and I will be sure to contribute when I can!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Ryker's ears look like "Cleared for take off"!

I think he gets derp of the day.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG THE EARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol I just can't stop smiling. He almost kinda reminds me of a bunny the way he's leaping and the paws I don't know *obviously he doesn't LOOK like a bunny but I just get the vibe*
> 
> ETA: or a deer >.> lol





Sandakat said:


> Ryker's ears look like "Cleared for take off"!
> 
> I think he gets derp of the day.


 Haha yeah he's a deer dog for sure. I think I got lucky with that shot. Just the right timing!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jade your dogs take the derp award. 

My derps are lame in comparison to everyone else's. 









Yah that's all I got.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Love this thread! My dog is more than happy to contribute as well... and these are just the pictures I have uploaded at this moment.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahaha! These photos are hilariously awesome!  Here's my dog trying to run and shake at the same time:


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

For some reason my post got eaten up... sooo here it is again


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Meeko is the cutest derp there is <3

My own derp:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Na-Tasha said:


> Hahaha! These photos are hilariously awesome!  Here's my dog trying to run and shake at the same time:


ROFL so graceful!



taquitos said:


> For some reason my post got eaten up... sooo here it is again


 Hahahaha I looks like you're growing an evil Meeko clone in a petri dish!


----------



## MeganP (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd love to know how you guys post pictures on here, I have a few "derp" pics of my 2 dogs!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh man. These are great! Derpy dog pictures are the BEST! I have a few from Annabel.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Xena doesn't have many faces but Eko is very expressive lol


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I know I can fit in this bed.



Maybe if I try it this way.



Ah, success.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Aaah, a Bully Stick by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Gargoyle Gypsy by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypFall66 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I have just a few of those I can share. Editing them in will take a bit but they'll be here.


















She did that to herself.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Can you tell he grew up around cats?


----------



## Seyss (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Fail.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Incoming wall

Don't mid me I'm just walking myself










I don't want THAT toy! I want the mud!









I has a bow..nuff said


















3am you should wake up now









Manna feels the need to redeem herself with this photobomb


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got this one of Pepper on the weekend


----------



## olivethedog (Feb 21, 2014)

Best thread ever.

"Helping" me study.









Staring at her own reflection. This lasted ~5 mins...









"Cuddling."


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Great stick stealing sequence! LOL


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahhaha your guys' photos are great! 

Almost every pic of Henry is derpy. He especially has a thing for the lolling tongue out the side.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Sandakat said:


> Great stick stealing sequence! LOL


Poor Chester got his stick stolen lol the look on his face is priceless, he's just like "NOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's some Jake derp






I'm just gonna lay this way, super comfortable






Just waking up, where's breakfast?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jazzy derp. Jewel doesn't derp.


----------

